# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Yllëza* - Urime Ditelindjen edhe 100 te tjera

## Poeti

URIME DITELINDJA Yllëza*, PAQ FAT SHENDET DHE LUMTURI NE JETEN TENDE DHE TE FAMILJES TENDE. SHUME SUKESE NE PUNE DHE NE JETE.

----------


## EDUARDI

Gezuar ditelindjen qofsh e lumtur perjete...

----------


## e panjohura

Urime Yllëza*,edhe 100 te lumtura!

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 100 dhe jetë të lumtur!

----------


## Nete

Urime Ylleza*,edhe 100 tjera te lumtura   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RockStar

Urime ditëlindjen Yllëza* . Fat dhe suksese ne jetë.

----------


## Pirate of Love

pur hajr, pur hajr  :ngerdheshje:  Yllëza*  :buzeqeshje: 

me deshiren qe te festoni edhe shume te tjera, e percjellur me shendetin dhe e shoqeruar me sukseset, lumturine dhe gjitha te mirat ! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern

*Urime
Pac vetem gezime ne jete moj Ylleze*

----------


## thirsty

Gezuar ditelindjen

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E nderuar dhe shumë e respektuar Yllëza*, me sinqeritet e me me ndjenja të thella, po ta uroj ditëlindjen, me dëshirë që gjatë tërë jetës të përcjelltë shëndeti, fati në ecjen tuaj, itinerarit në jetën tuaj profesionale, mirëqenie, gëzime e vetëm gëzime, harmoni në jetën familiare...*

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Urime Ylleza Gezuar Ditelindjen...!*

----------


## Foleja_

Ylleza * urime ditelindja, festofsh edhe shume te tjera e lumtur.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

*Gezuar Ylleza dashuria shendeti lumturia ti kesh per jet*

----------


## loneeagle

Happy Birthday!

----------


## K.i EPERM

URIME URIME edhe 100 të tjera ,lumturi ,fat në jetë dhe Familje ,gjithë të mirat ,URIME

----------


## USA NR1

*Urime Ditelindjen Ylleza,si dhe te uroj cdo te mire ne jete
GEZUAR*

----------


## toni54

urime ditlindja ylleza..........

----------


## AQUA

hmmm, e paskan hap ni tem te veqant per ditelindjen e yllezes...
...hajde ishalla i gezon e shume vite tjera, te pershendes  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. a je para meje apo pas meje ?

AQUA di PANNA  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Çaushi

GËZUAR DITËLINDJA YLLËZA*! :Lulja3: 
Qofsh perher e shendetshme dhe e lumtur...
gjate gjithe jetes qe e ke perpara...!


*Me shume rrespekt
Çaushi*

----------


## orhideja

Gezuar Yllëza, festofsh edhe shume e shume tjera te lumtura!  :buzeqeshje:

----------

